# vrchní soudní rada; zemský soud



## pierrefriedmann

Dobrý den, 
jak byste, prosím, přeložili do angličtiny titul "vrchní soudní rada"? A co to je "zemský soud" v Německu? Jde o "dopis od zemského soudu z Hamburku".
Mockrát děkuji!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Welcome to the forum, pierrefriedmann .



pierrefriedmann said:


> (...) jak byste, prosím, přeložili do angličtiny titul "vrchní soudní rada"?



I would say (in the context of an official letter) "The Supreme Court". Hamburg has the status of city-state.  



pierrefriedmann said:


> (...) A co to je "zemský soud" v Německu? (...)



Each "Land" (we often keep the German word, with a capital L) or constituent federal state is partly sovereign and has its own legislature and judiciary.  So there is a Hamburg (State) Supreme Court, a Bavarian (State) Supreme Court, a Thuringian (State) Supreme Court, etc.  On first mention, I would keep the word "State". When it's clear which state you're talking about, it can safely be omitted, in my opinion.     You will also see (usually not by experienced translators) things like ".... Superior Land Court", but I wouldn't recommend it.

For a letter "od zemského soudu z Hamburku", I''d say "Hamburg State Court", as in this article (last paragraph) from the Daily Mail. You could also ask this question on the German Forum, but I would tend to be guided by replies from native English speakers.


----------



## pierrefriedmann

Thank you! What I sadly forgot to mention is that the mentioned vrchní soudní rada is used as a title for a person. The narrator met the VSR near the court, and they even went for tea together. Now what?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I'd say a Supreme Court Councillor if he is acting primarily in his capacity as a member of the Supreme Court Council, simply acting as a representative of the Supreme Court.

If the person's job description is to give advice (counsel) in connection with the activities or proceedings of the Supreme Court, I'd say Supreme Court Counsellor.

If you're not sure, I'd use Councillor since, as a member of the Council, he probably does also give advice, even if it's not his main job description. 

(For learners of English on the forum: the two words *coun*sellor and *coun*cillor are pronounced exactly the same; they are often confused. A councillor is someone who is a member of, or represents, some sort of council. A counsellor's main job description is to give advice (to *counsel *(verb), to give *coun*sel (noun.)


----------



## werrr

pierrefriedmann said:


> Dobrý den,
> jak byste, prosím, přeložili do angličtiny titul "vrchní soudní rada"? A co to je "zemský soud" v Německu? Jde o "dopis od zemského soudu z Hamburku".
> Mockrát děkuji!


What's the point of bringing Czech into English translation of a German letter?

Consider that the context matters, the same Czech term could refer to different entities in different states and eras and the corresponding English translation could differ respectively.
Is the "vrchní soudní rada" from Germany or from the Czech Republic? Is it a recent reference or a historical one?

Strictly speaking, "zemský soud" is a court of any instance instituted by an individual country within Germany. But I doubt the strictness of your translation. German original would be ideal.



Enquiring Mind said:


> I would say (in the context of an official letter) "The Supreme Court".


No! Czech term *vrchní* refers to a position inferior to *nejvyšší*.

Vrchní soud - High Court /  Appellate Court
Nejvyšší soud - Supreme Court (Highest Instance)


----------



## littledogboy

Landgericht = zemský soud = Regional Court je v Německu soudem druhého stupně. 

When we try to translate British Queen's Council (QC), we say Královský rada or vrchní (soudní) rada. Překlad by měl nejlépe vycházet ze znalosti toho, zda ten člověk je _vysoko postavený soudce_ (senior judge), anebo pouhý _soudní úředník_ (a court official). Zřejmě to bude to první a volil bych pro jednoznačnost Councillor of Justice, ale nevím, není-li třeba odlišit od níže postaveného rady?


----------

